
Externalising your provider credentials with Terraform - kooskoos
https://medium.com/@omkar_80824/reading-environment-variables-in-a-terraform-file-2df5adafeca5
======
asguy
Terraform “externalizes” your provider credentials by default.

~~~
kooskoos
You can find the usage in the official docs as well
[https://www.terraform.io/docs/providers/aws/index.html](https://www.terraform.io/docs/providers/aws/index.html)

